# Flaked out some shit Last night



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Trying to Get a few rides finishd 
NEW VISION C.C Painter Inked flaking this shit till 3 AM 
at the NEW VISION HEADQUARTERS 



71 Monte Carlo
Red Rum 2
and Luxury Sport Monte


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

damn man! Fucking nice!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no color over that?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2009, 06:19 AM~14956813
> *no color over that?
> *


 if they just did it it needs clear over it to bury it , then wetsand and add color...


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

nice


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 2 2009, 11:07 AM~14958291
> *if they just did it it needs clear over it to bury it , then wetsand and add color...
> *


X2


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

nice work thas allot a flake


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Must of had a sale on flake... j/k :biggrin: I met the painter one time before and seen his work, dude gets down... I'd like to see the finished product..!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 2 2009, 01:39 PM~14960905
> *Must of had a sale on flake... j/k :biggrin:  I met the painter one time before and seen his work, dude gets down... I'd like to see the finished product..!
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

GOTTA LOVE FLAKE.. JUST HATE COMING HOME WITH IT ALL OVER ME


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 07:00 PM~14963959
> *GOTTA LOVE FLAKE.. JUST HATE COMING HOME WITH IT ALL OVER ME
> *


Yup, the ol' lady thinks that you were at the strip club instead of putting in work.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 2 2009, 08:17 PM~14964848
> *Yup, the ol' lady thinks that you were at the strip club instead of putting in work.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 i was flaking out a truck one time.. somehow my homeboy got flake all over his face and lips..

got home and got his ass in trouble.. fool called me on speaker phone to prove when he was at..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 08:58 PM~14965377
> *i was flaking out a truck one time.. somehow my homeboy got flake all over his face and lips..
> 
> got home and got his ass in trouble.. fool called me on speaker phone to prove when he was at..
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 08:58 PM~14965377
> *i was flaking out a truck one time.. somehow my homeboy got flake all over his face and lips..
> 
> got home and got his ass in trouble.. fool called me on speaker phone to prove when he was at..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: damn my good thing my girl doesn't trip on me like that or else I would have to show her that my pimp hand is waaay strong.. lol :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14970499
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  damn my good thing my girl doesn't trip on me like that or else I would have to show her that my pimp hand is waaay strong.. lol  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


yea right.... :0


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------beautiful


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14965377
> *i was flaking out a truck one time.. somehow my homeboy got flake all over his face and lips..
> 
> got home and got his ass in trouble.. fool called me on speaker phone to prove when he was at..
> *


i fell victim to this move :yessad: and i was the one spraying the flake :| :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 1 2009, 10:53 PM~14955844
> *Trying to Get a few rides finishd
> NEW VISION C.C Painter Inked flaking this shit till 3 AM
> at the NEW VISION HEADQUARTERS
> ...


nice i started to spray is that flake add to clear..... thanks for info..


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pretty color


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 27 2009, 12:39 AM~15197123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is the green


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

looking SICK!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 26 2009, 11:39 PM~15197123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, THAT LOOKS NICE BRO!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 27 2009, 01:39 AM~15197123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice colors and diggin the style... what inspired ya?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 27 2009, 02:39 AM~15197123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## puppet (May 24, 2007)

What did you use for clear ?


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

that looks awesome, very nice job,

i have a couple questions maybe you would be willing to answer,

i painted my car, for the first time, it came out goodenough for the girls i go with haha,

well the hood i thought was gonna be ugly so i marbled it for hopes of hiding the bad spots, but now i like it and want to carry it over to the trunk that is in clear, what would i have to do to accomplish that?

and what if i patterned it and shot on some silver flake? what would i have to do to do that, 

back in the 70's i had a neighbor who flaked corvettes, remember corvette summer? 

that was what you did to vettes back then, they looked like fast bass boats

,hmmmn i wonder what was done first, bass boats or vettes ? oh well


do you need a special gun to do flake or other special equipment?


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 26 2009, 11:39 PM~15197123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

sup.....Hoss i am next cant wait....Kandy Violette on my 90d Fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Sep 30 2009, 10:06 PM~15236345
> *sup.....Hoss    i am next cant wait....Kandy Violette on my 90d Fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
gotta get it done dogg 
thats shits gonna be tight


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Sep 30 2009, 04:29 AM~15226277
> *that looks awesome, very nice job,
> 
> i have a couple questions maybe you would be willing to answer,
> ...


tape up the patterns you want, then you can either marble , flake it ,kandy it or what ever you want,
sometimes you can add another color in there and maybe somewhere elso on the body and outline with pinstriping or Leaf, 
if you want to marble the hood, wetsand with 600, outline the pattern you want, and do your marble effect, give it an 1/2 hour and unmask , then clear over the trunk or panels


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks hoss


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

OH ME SO HORNY WITH ALL THAT FLAKE !!!!


----------



## inked (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inked_@Oct 2 2009, 07:57 PM~15254224
> *
> *


what up Foool, 
the Master Painter checking out his work :thumbsup:
more of his work right here




















from this 








to this


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 3 2009, 01:55 PM~15258186
> *what up Foool,
> the Master Painter checking out his work  :thumbsup:
> more of his work right here
> ...


I thought you said you only painted one complete before?  
That's some nice work.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 27 2009, 02:39 AM~15197123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 3 2009, 04:29 PM~15259440
> *I thought you said you only painted one complete before?
> That's some nice work.
> *


 :roflmao: when did i say that
Inked did the paint on these cars including mine 
i did the bodywork on MINE


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

LETS SEE SOME UP TO DATE PICS ON THAT REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 3 2009, 09:21 PM~15260417
> *:roflmao: when did i say that
> Inked did the paint on these cars including mine
> i did the bodywork on MINE
> *


You didn't spray them?
K,then,Inked did a fine job!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Oct 3 2009, 07:24 PM~15260434
> *LETS SEE SOME UP TO DATE PICS ON THAT REGAL :biggrin:
> *


Soon Homie, Soon


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 3 2009, 08:12 PM~15260729
> *You didn't spray them?
> K,then,Inked did a fine job!
> *



Yes he did, kinda looks like your color


----------

